# Vibration at Speed



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Have you driven the car yourself, over the same route, and observed what happens?

Changing stuff randomly, no matter how likely, seldom fixes problems.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Did the problem occur before the current tires were on the car? Tires can have a manufacturing defective and still balance out great. I could see a wheel bearing causing that kind of issue as well. However grs1961 is right, careful diagnosis is important.


----------



## Banderson1116 (Mar 26, 2020)

grs1961 - The car was my daily driver before I bought my 2018 diesel. I probably put 7000 miles on it before I let my wife drive it.

JLL - The shake has always been present, even before new tires and wheels. I see your point though, and I will double check them. I will be checking the wheel bearings/hubs next.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Banderson1116 said:


> grs1961 - The car was my daily driver before I bought my 2018 diesel. I probably put 7000 miles on it before I let my wife drive it.


But have you driven it over the route that your wife takes, today?
Even better, do it with her in the passenger seat so she can say, "See! This is what I am talking about."

What you did previously has little bearing on current issues.


----------

